# 2 Inch "black Piranha" Update



## geo20

Got this little guy from Shark Aquarium. They said it was a black piranha, but not sure if its a rhom or not. His anal fin has some red/orange in it. Pics are a little dark I could not get him to stay still. Anyone know what this is?? Thank you!


----------



## geo20

Update on pics
Got some better ones. Can anyone identify? Thank you

-G


----------



## memento

S.rhombeus


----------



## Piranha Guru

S. sanchezi


----------



## geo20

Any second opinions? Which one? Thanks for the reply's guys


----------



## Ægir

Could be either honestly... I am leaning towards rhombeus. If this helps (because the pictures are similar at about 2")










and many years later at almost 11"


----------



## geo20

Kind of hoping it is a sanchezi, then I wont have to upgrade out of this 55 gallon


----------



## Ægir

geo20 said:


> Kind of hoping it is a sanchezi, then I wont have to upgrade out of this 55 gallon


"Fluffy" as my friends kids call him/her, was in a 55 for the first 5 years of his/her life basically... started in a 10 gal, then a 29 tall, then a 55 for most of the time. He has been in the 120 for a few years almost... and really responded well to the extra room. I would suggest you work on getting it to accept pellets, like hikari cichlid gold, and that will really help down the road with growth and ease of feeding. Its way easier to drop in a few pellets and forget about it, than have to wait and watch to see if they eat a fillet piece.

And who doesnt want an excuse to upgrade to a bigger tank?


----------



## geo20

Ægir said:


> Kind of hoping it is a sanchezi, then I wont have to upgrade out of this 55 gallon


"Fluffy" as my friends kids call him/her, was in a 55 for the first 5 years of his/her life basically... started in a 10 gal, then a 29 tall, then a 55 for most of the time. He has been in the 120 for a few years almost... and really responded well to the extra room. I would suggest you work on getting it to accept pellets, like hikari cichlid gold, and that will really help down the road with growth and ease of feeding. Its way easier to drop in a few pellets and forget about it, than have to wait and watch to see if they eat a fillet piece.

And who doesnt want an excuse to upgrade to a bigger tank?
[/quote]

Hes already eating anything I throw in there, so that's a good start. Ill definitely try the pellets. Hes eating like a monster and growing fast. Hes getting some more color on his gills too. Ill keep updating pics, really want to know if hes a rhom or sanchezi!


----------



## shahmoon

I just came across your forum and am very curious too because I am also going to the shark aquarium tomorrow to purchase a black rhombeus that I had them put on hold for me. I see that you purchased him not too long ago so could you please put up some more pics of what he looks like now? it would be a great help because I want a s.rhom


----------



## Joe.G

I start my babies on pellets from day one, I had started a some on live food before and that is all I could get them to eat and it was a pain keeping a tank just for feeders and it's not as healthy. I am not sure which it is yet but it appears to be in a nice shape. Good luck.


----------



## geo20

Here's an update on my Serra. Hes on a talapia and shrimp diet, eats anything I throw in the tank







Any Ideas if he is rhom or sanchezi? His anal fin is really starting to show some more color. Tried to get close up pics of his underside but could not get too close. From what I can see, he has irregular serrations. Sorry for some blurry pics! Thanks guys


----------



## memento

I don't see much of the irregularity in the serration, but the shape and direction of them (thin and pointing almost vertically) suggests S.sanchezi


----------



## memen

IMO The shape suggests_ S.rhombeus
_


----------



## Tharr

looks more like a rhombeus than a sanchezi


----------



## memento

Just had another look at the 7th picture.
Could be the flash deceiving me though, but the serration seems indeed a little irregular :


----------



## geo20

I also saw that in the last picture. In person it is most definitely "frayed" as it gets close to the anal fin. I will post another pic when he is a little bigger to settle this matter!


----------



## memento

Allright, keep us updated








But so far I'd say S.sanchezi.


----------

